# Remote file is large (avatar)



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright I want to insert my avatar but it says the remote file is too large. When I read it gave me the option of either putting it as 96x96 or 49.8 K.B. or which ever was smaller. Well the only problem I have now is that I don't know how to make it smaller.... Any help would be great thanks!


badguy


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You have to be a premium member to have animated avatars :thumbsup:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

But I give you this it is a nice .gif


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks man, I'll upgrade myself in a bit.


----------

